# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) >  Windows PE : Windows 10 Portable Edition.

## Dark Rider

यह सूत्र शुरू करने का उदेश्य Windows PE के प्रोजेक्ट् पर थोडा और वर्क करना है जिन्हें भी इसके बारे में जानना है वो विडियो देखे , 
संशेप में Windows PE के बारे में इतना बता सकता हूँ की यह हमरे विंडोज OS  का पोर्टेबल वर्जन है जिसे हम अपने Pendrive  में केरी कर सकते है , वो भी अपने पसंद के सॉफ्टवेर के साथ . 





अन्य किसी सहायता के लिए लिखे .

----------


## Dark Rider



----------


## Dark Rider

reserved for future use

----------


## walia4u

रोचक  जानकारी के लिए धन्यबाद राइडर भाई । 
क्या स्मार्ट टीवी लोइयेद मेक  उपग्रडेशन  के लिए सॉफ्टवेयर मिल सकता है ?




> यह सूत्र शुरू करने का उदेश्य Windows PE के प्रोजेक्ट् पर थोडा और वर्क करना है जिन्हें भी इसके बारे में जानना है वो विडियो देखे , 
> संशेप में Windows PE के बारे में इतना बता सकता हूँ की यह हमरे विंडोज OS  का पोर्टेबल वर्जन है जिसे हम अपने Pendrive  में केरी कर सकते है , वो भी अपने पसंद के सॉफ्टवेर के साथ . 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> अन्य किसी सहायता के लिए लिखे .

----------

